
Would you take LSD to give you a boost at work? - DenisM
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/lsd-microdosing-drugs-silicon-valley
======
blackflame7000
Is it LSD that makes her more creative, or the fact that that she thinks LSD
is making her more creative that makes her feel more creative?

~~~
eip
When people ask me about LSD, I always make a point of telling them you can
have the shit scared out of you with LSD because it exposes something,
something hollow. Let’s say you have been getting on your knees and bowing and
worshiping; suddenly, you take LSD and you look and there’s just a hole,
there’s nothing there. The Catholic Church fills this hole with candles and
flowers and litanies and opulence. The Protestant Church fills it with hand-
wringing and pumped-up squeezing emotions because they can’t afford the
flowers and the candles. The Jews fill this hole with weeping and browbeating
and beseeching of the sky: How long, how long are you gonna treat us like
this? The Muslims fill it with rigidity and guns and a militant ethos. But all
of us know that’s not what is supposed to be in that hole. After I had been at
Stanford two years, I was into LSD. I began to see that the books I thought
were the true accounting books — my grades, how I’d done in other schools, how
I’d performed at jobs, whether I had paid off my car or not — were not at all
the true books. There were other books that were being kept, real books. In
those real books is the real accounting of your life.

\--Ken Kesey, in "Ken Kesey, The Art of Fiction No. 136" by Robert Faggen, in
The Paris Review No. 130 (Spring 1994)

